# h24 doesn't have whole home DVR as a menu option



## Awl910 (Jun 14, 2011)

Frustrating! I have 2 hd DVRs connected to whdvr service and they see each other and share programming just fine. I purchased 2 H24 hd receivers off amazon and activated them tonight with DTV. I was told no deca's required as they are built in. Both say connected to the Internet when I check my network connection, but the whole home DVr option does not show up on the setup menu! I've tried resetting the receivers, resetting the older DVRs, resending authorizations, etc. Im at a loss....could it be the firmware is out of date? Software says 0x5703, last updated on 2/12. Seems pretty recent.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Call DTV back and tell 'em Whole-Home is not activated.


----------



## Awl910 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, they said it was activated on my account and the other dvrs recognize that whole home service is authorized, it's just the new h24 machines that don't even have it as an option on the menu.


----------



## thedamaja (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently had an H24 installed that wasn't connecting either. Turned out there was a clear plastic plug stuck in the Ethernet jack. 

When I removed that and restarted the receiver everything worked correctly.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you know I never would have thought about that.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The clear plug doesn't do anything. Whole-home won't show up on the menu until the receiver has been authorized for it. Call and have the CSR send an authorization to the receivers.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Force a software update first (reboot receiver, hit 0 2 4 6 8 on startup screen and it should download the software). Then resend authorization to the H24s. Make sure there isn't any ethernet cables plugged into the ethernet ports on them (the blank plugs should be fine though unless there is an actual problem with the ethernet jack).


----------



## Awl910 (Jun 14, 2011)

Problem solved. Let it go overnight and it must have updated the software or something. Today the whole home is on the h24 menu and it's working fine.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sometimes it just takes a little bit before the receiver gets the the authorization.

- Merg


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Awl910 said:


> .... last updated on 2/12. Seems pretty recent.


I'll say! :eek2:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

thedamaja said:


> I recently had an H24 installed that wasn't connecting either. Turned out there was a clear plastic plug stuck in the Ethernet jack.
> 
> When I removed that and restarted the receiver everything worked correctly.


That's just a dust cover - putting it back in can only help, not hurt. There is no sort of switch on that piece plastic to let the DVR know it's there.

What happened for you was just coincidence.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Sometimes it just takes a little bit before the receiver gets the the authorization.
> 
> - Merg


For others looking at this post with a similar issue, I believe you can send a re-authorization signal from your account on D*'s web site rather than call if you find that more convenient.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> For others looking at this post with a similar issue, I believe you can send a re-authorization signal from your account on D*'s web site rather than call if you find that more convenient.


You can do it from your on-line account, however, the authorization that that CSRs can do is different and sometimes will work when the on-line authorization does not.

- Merg


----------

